

Ask HN: Best place for a professional to get a computer science degree? - alexrbarlow

I&#x27;ve been working professionally for about 6 years in Ruby, iOS and UNIX but I never attained a degree.<p>Recently I&#x27;ve been wondering if anywhere does good ones online that I could do in my spare time or whether it&#x27;s even a good idea?<p>Specifically being a UK resident I&#x27;d mainly like one to more easily attain a H-1B visa but also to perhaps go over some of the deeper concepts again.
======
SEJeff
Well you could learn a lot of the underlying concepts yourself first. It would
only help you professionally. If you want to get into some C++, I _strongly_
recommend Robert Sedgewick's[1] entire set of algorithmic books

Note: I've been doing 'nix/python/perl for about 7 years professionally and
also don't have a degree. I've actually been using the Khan Academy to re-
learn some of the more advanced Algebra and Calculus bits I forgot a little
bit each night for the past few weeks. When I'm done, I'll likely find a
college that will do night school CS. Not because I need it, but because I
want to have a degree. Having used Linux as my primary operating system
fulltime for the past 12 years, I can honestly say I could teach just about
any of the Linux/Unix classes. But it is good to have accomplished something.

[1] [http://www.cs.princeton.edu/~rs/](http://www.cs.princeton.edu/~rs/) and
[http://www.amazon.com/Robert-
Sedgewick/e/B000AQ4JCO](http://www.amazon.com/Robert-Sedgewick/e/B000AQ4JCO)

------
hackerboos
UK/EU citizen?

If so bite the bullet and go full time to a decent university. Many will take
your professional experience in lieu of academic credentials.

Contact the admissions departments at your chosen institution to find out if
you qualify before applying through UCAS.

Any STEM degree can lead to a H1-B visa provided you can find an employer.

------
cblock811
What specifically do you want to get out of a CS degree? Do you want to focus
on general cs or have a specialization?

------
Bob90001
CSUN has a good program.

Edit: That's California State University, Northridge (Los Angeles County, CA -
USA).

Here's their Computer Science department website:
[http://www.csun.edu/engineering-computer-science/computer-
sc...](http://www.csun.edu/engineering-computer-science/computer-science)

